# Parking near Rutland Water



## mobymoby (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone know a good parking spot for a motorhome within a short walk of Rutland Water?


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

There is a layby on the A606 near Barnsdale Lodge / Barnsdale Hall.
Paste this into Google Maps and zoom in and you should find it.
52.67378,-0.658536


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Lots of parking right on the water BUT I think it is all Pay & Display.

http://www.anglianwater.co.uk/leisure/what-to-see/water-parks/rutland/


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Plenty of space in a car park right next to the water, we were there a couple of months ago. Nice surroundings think it was pay and display but we had a friend with us who has a blue badge. I think it was free to BB holders.
Lovely surroundings, large bike shop/hire depot also in car park. I could have spent a day there.

Out of interest we stayed at a CC-CL at Uppingham, not too far away, nice spot/site convenient for the town with a short walk


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

dont know whether you want to park up and walk around or camp, my daughter lives at edith weston by callow top on the cycle route if you want to camp there is a little cl/cs at an organic meat shop just outside manton where the bike track leaves the reservoir shore for a short while, step outside the site and your on the track N 52.63256 W 0.68985,
you can be lucky enough to get some parking in manton village itself but most of it is yellow lined and permit parking


----------



## menis (Jul 9, 2010)

Was there last week - on-site parking was £3 for the day.
Menis.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It's a few years since we were there.

It used to be the case that if you went onto one of the official carparks and bought a parking ticket you could move to one of the other carparks and the ticket was still valid for the day.

Can anyone say if this is still the case?


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

When we stay at Rutland we use the field next to the sailing club, £5 per night they have freshwater and somewhere to dump the waste.

Very handy for cycling round the water

Ian


----------



## mobymoby (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you know if there are any height restriction barriers and are the spaces big enough for a MH? thanks



Stanner said:


> Lots of parking right on the water BUT I think it is all Pay & Display.
> 
> http://www.anglianwater.co.uk/leisure/what-to-see/water-parks/rutland/


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

mobymoby said:


> Do you know if there are any height restriction barriers and are the spaces big enough for a MH? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't look like it, the only barriers appear to be low level gates.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Whi...d=R1k4AdsrUuTZOlDDX0RtVw&cbp=12,243.67,,0,3.8

And - If there was the google car would have lost it's cameras. :lol:

I've not been there in a motorhome, but have in a Mazda Bongo and can't remember any restrictions.

The Sykes Lane Car park should be ideal for motorhomes, zoom out from the above view to see it from the air.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

colian said:


> When we stay at Rutland we use the field next to the sailing club, £5 per night they have freshwater and somewhere to dump the waste.
> 
> Very handy for cycling round the water
> 
> Ian


We have stayed there as well, and as you say, very handy for lake activities.

steve


----------



## menis (Jul 9, 2010)

Ian, Steve,

Is this the campsite you use when at Rutland ?

http://www.rutlandwatercampsite.co.uk/

If so, you guys could add it to the campsite database with your feedback on the set-up.

Looks ideal for our next visit.

Menis.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

menis said:


> Ian, Steve,
> 
> Is this the campsite you use when at Rutland ?
> 
> ...


Yes menis that's the one. There is also an over-spill field next door to it. It is basic but ideally placed. 

Steve


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Stanners link is the one we stayed in no problems with space or height


----------

